# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Berlin, Berlin

## Reinardo

Hallo, hallo!
Warum ist Berlin so schön?
 Gestern war ich zur Grünen Woche. Ein Superlativ !  Eine Show kulinarischer Köstlichkeiten. Von Sibirien bis Tunesien: alle Länder und Regionen zeigten, was sie zu bieten hatten. Wer es richtig anstellte, konnte schon von den Kostproben satt werde, ohne Geld. Wer sich allerdings auf die  zahllosen Einladungen zu Wein- und Likörproben einliess, der kam nicht weit, blieb in irgendeiner Sitzecke in fröhlicher Gesellschaft hängen.  In der Tierhalle eine viel besuchte Pferdeshow,  Legehühnmer in Gruppentierhaltung nach der Seehofer-Verordnung. Als ehemaliger Schafzüchter interessierten mich die Schafe. Meine bevorzugten Schwarzkopf waren nicht dabei. Schade!  Anders als bei den Menschen gibt es bei Schafen grosse Unterschiede zwischen den Rassen.
Nach vier Stunden Herumlaufen  Musikkapelle von Antenne Brandenburg. Am Schluss noch bei den Russen Wodka und Honiglikör gekauft für die Kinder, Am Ausgang 20 Becher Joghurt für Euro 2,50. Die Toiletten kostenlos, Eintritt auch für arme Rentner noch erschwinglich.

Dann ist da der neue Berliner Hauptbahnhof. Ein Monstrum, für 1 Milliarde Euro von Promi-Architekten erbaut. Baufällig nach 100 Tagen. Wie schön waren doch die unter Kaiser Wilhelm erbauten Bahnhöfe: Für 100 Jahre erbaut, 2 Kriege überstanden, Wartesäle  3. Klasse ohne Verzehrzwang, mit Gepäckträger, Bahnsteigkarten, Aborte, gepflegtes Umfeld. Herumstreicher, Trinker und sonstiges Lumpenpack wurde vom Gendarmen rigoros entfernt. Schöne alte Zeit!

Vor Tagen war ich zur Feier anlässlich der Ermordung von Rosa Luxemburg. Ich habe eine Schwäche für kämpferische Frauen (allerdings eine nur platonische). Hatte mir Oriana Fallaci "Die Wut und der Stolz" gekauft, eine Streitschrift gegen den militanten Islam, und auch Yvonne Wussows Buch "Mit mir nicht! Diagnose Brustkrebs"  gelesen. Frauen können mutiger sein in vergleichbaren Situationen.
Im Eingangsbereich des traditionsreichen Zentralfriedhofs gelegen ist die Gedenkstätte, die auch die Lebensgeschichten der deutschen Kommunisten darstellt. Sie ist würdig, ansprechend gestaltet, ohne aufdringlich oder vorwurfsvoll zu wirken, - einfach schön!  Und setzt sich ab von anderen Gedenkstätten in Berlin, die monströs und erdrückend und belastend wirken, und das wohl auch sollen.
Das bestätigt meine These, dass Kunst und architektonische Schönheit besser in Zeiten absolutistischer Herrschaft entstehen. Ich nenne da nur die Werke Michelangelos, Leonardi da Vincis und Botacellis zu Zeiten der Medici in Florenz.

Jeden 1. Mittwoch im Monat fahre ich zum Treffen Der Prostata-Selbsthilfegruppe im Urban-Krankenhaus, wo schon Ferdinand Sauerbruch seine letzten Tage lebte.  Eine Selbsthilfe-Gruppe comme il faut: progressiv, kritisch, hilfsbereit. Hier habe ich zum erstenmal von der Zytopathologie gehört und die GEK-Broschüre bekonnen.

Berlin hat auch Schattenseiten: die Gewalt in Schulen und auf Strassen, der Hundekot auf den Spazierwegen, die vielen Menschen und die vielen Plattenbauten, rücksichtslose, rasende Radfahrer auf Fusswegen. Doch dagegen entwickelt man  Verhaltensregeln.

Es gäbe noch viel zu berichten.

Warum ist Berlin so schön?  Weil man hier leben kann, wie man gern leben möchte.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## LudwigS

> .....Vor Tagen war ich zur Feier anlässlich der Ermordung von Rosa Luxemburg.


Du bist ja richtig vielseitig.
Ich wohne in meinem Ort auf der Karl-Liebknecht-Straße.
Das deckt meinen Bedarf vollkommen.




> .....Jeden 1. Mittwoch im Monat fahre ich zum Treffen Der Prostata-Selbsthilfegruppe im Urban-Krankenhaus, wo schon Ferdinand Sauerbruch seine letzten Tage lebte.


Da hier das Duo Kahmann/Henkel mir vor fast einem Jahr die Seeds reingesteckt hat und dort mehrmals die Woche in Sachen Seeds tätig ist, kleiner Tipp:

Wie du weisst  gemäss  Tribukait/ Böcking  sind die meisten Tumore inhomogen, beinhalten hormonunabhängige Zellclone, die bei der DHB übrig geblieben sind und möglicherweise - ohne dir was zu erzählen - munter weiter wachsen.

Ich bin mir sicher, Dr. Kahmann hat für dich noch paar Seeds parat.
Sie werden fast um die Ecke, draussen in Berlin-Buch, gefertigt.
Die Firma Eckert&Ziegler ist ein Börsenkind des Neuen Marktes, eine Neugründung von Strahlenspezialisten der ehemaligen Akademie der Wissenschaften der DDR.
Der Löwenanteil geht in die USA, denn hier haben die Seeds mittlerweile die Nase vorn.

Vor paar Tagen hatte ich Kontakt mit einem Howard von der Westküste der USA, irgendwo am Interstate 1 zwischen LA und SF.
Er wandte sich 1995 an Dr. Strum.
Der empfahl ihm eine Kombitherapie.

Hier seine Story ( Ich hab's mal eingedeutscht)

Howard (La Selva Beach, CA)

(28.05.1996)  Alter 49, Gleason 6, bPSA 39,  4 von 6 Stanzen positiv
(03.06.1996)   Beginn DHB (Enantone, Flutamid,  Proscar)
(05.07.1996)   Befund Universitätsklinik San Franzisco T3a, NX, M0;  
MRTS zeigte mit 40-60% Wahrscheinlichkeit Kapseldurchbruch.

Nach einem halben Jahr:
(27.01.1997)   Beginn Bestrahlung mit 3D Konformaler EBRT  (23 Stück) 
(20.03.1997)   75 Seeds Palladium 103
(15.06.1997)   Ende DHB nach 12 Monaten.

----------

Nach 10 Jahren:
(07.07.2007)      PSA  <0.01 (unter Proscar, seit 10 Jahren das einzige Prostatamedikament).

----------

Nur mit DHB, ohne die Strahlentherapie, stünde er kaum dort. 

Hier ein Bild von ihm, seiner Frau und Dr. Strum (2001)

http://hometown.aol.de/Ludwig2GER/St...ward+Waage.jpg


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Harro

Hallo, hallo Reinardo,

das ist ja mal ein ganz anderer Reinardo, der mir aber immer noch nicht erläutert hat, wie hoch denn das nicht mehr meßbare PSA sein soll.

Diese lästerliche Kritik hindert mich aber ganz und garnicht daran, Dir meine uneingeschränkte Hochachtung für diesen vom Herzen kommenden Bericht über Berlin zu bezeugen. Ja, Berlin, da kann man auch als Hamburger schon ins Schwärmen kommen. Bei meinem letzten Besuch mit meiner  Frau bin ich aus dem Staunen nicht mehr herausgekommen. Was da in den letzten Jahren an Aufbau geleistet wurde und dann die vielen
wieder instand gesetzten oder renovierten alten Gebäude, deren Zahl beglückend ist, das ist wieder mehr als eine Reise wert.

Lieber Reinardo, Deinen Bericht heute früh zu lesen, hat richtig gut getan. Bitte, mach weiter so und verzaubere uns weiter mit solchen schönen Worten.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ludwig,

soll ich mir auch einmal Seeds in meine Menge Knochenmetastasen stecken lassen und in meine vielen befallenen Lymphknoten, oder lieber doch eine Chemo machen um meine ruhenden Metastasen noch mehr zur Ruhe zu bringen? Die Menge Metastasen müßten doch auch PSA produzieren oder?

----------


## LudwigS

> .....Die Menge Metastasen müßten doch auch PSA produzieren oder?


Müssen, lieber Hansi, tun Prostatakrebszellen gar nichts.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass sie noch wissen woher sie kommen und wer sie sind  und somit ihre Hauptaufgabe nicht verlernt haben.

Und was die Radioaktivität anbetrifft....

Hier ein Auszug aus einer 3 Jahre alten Veröffentlichung:

*Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms*
Nach wie vor bildet der Entzug von Testosteron die Grundlage für die Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms. Eine der unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen dieser Therapie ist der Verlust von Knochenmineralien und die damit verbundene Osteoporose. Dieser Verlust ist bei der Gabe von LHRH Analoga zwar geringer als bei der chirurgischen Kastration, einer japanischen Untersuchung zur Folge kann er jedoch bei gleichzeitiger Einnahme von Vitamin D weiter gesenkt werden. Überraschend gute Ergebnisse hatte bei Prostatakarzinompatienten mit Knochenmetastasen eine kombinierte Behandlung mit Strontium 89 und maximaler Androgenblockade.* 30,6%* der Patienten sprachen auf diese Behandlung an, während dies bei alleiniger hormoneller Behandlung lediglich bei *6,6%* der Fall ist. Die Nebenwirkungen sind hierbei wesentlich geringer als zum Beispiel bei der Gabe von Chemotherapeutika.

http://www.prostata.de/289+M5ecd3b53126.html

Der Amerikaner jedenfalls in meinem Beispiel von vorhin macht 3 Kreuze, dass er mit 49 Jahren Dr. Strum 1995 begegnet ist.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ludwig,

Jetzt im Ernst, wo sitzen die Metastasen, in den wenig durchbluteten Knochen (Stütze) oder dem stark durchbluteten Knochenmark, das ja einigen starke Schmerzen bereitet. Du hältst dich bei der Chemodiskussion ziemlich zurück. Wie würdest du eine Chemo für meinen stark metastasierten PK (ruhend, ohne Schmerzen, seit 2 Jahren unverändert) einschätzen. Reinardo ist ja der große Chemoempfehler für mich. 

Zu berücksichtigen ist, daß die Metastasen schon viele Jahre unerkannt wachsen konnten, der PK vielleicht schon 10 Jahre.

Mich würde auch sehr deine Einschätzung der Strahlentherapien von Dieterdo und die folgende, bescheidene HB interessieren.
In dem Zusammenhang die Frage, was ist ein aggressiver PK, oder wodurch wird ein PK unter Therapie aggressiv? Ist mein PK aggressiv  
oder unter HB aggressiver geworden, alle Werte verbessern sich.

Gruß Hans

----------


## LudwigS

> ......Du hältst dich bei der Chemodiskussion ziemlich zurück.


Tja Hansi, ich habe mir zwar im Laufe der Jahre manches angelesen und auch bischen was gemacht, bei Chemo für PK halte ich mich bewusst zurück.
Erstens fehlen mir dazu handfeste Ergebnisse in der Literatur und zweitens auch die eigenen Erfahrungen.




> wo sitzen die Metastasen, in den wenig durchbluteten Knochen (Stütze) oder dem stark durchbluteten Knochenmark, das ja einigen starke Schmerzen bereitet.


Ob das oder in deinem Satz richtig ist bezweifle ich.
Zumindest können sie im Knochen sitzen und diesen bis zum Bruch an dieser Stelle zerstören.
Volker B. aus früheren Tagen des Forums (2000 operiert, PSA 8 und GS 3+4, Einfache HB , dann  Dreifache  HB) wurde eine 5x5 cm Metastase aus dem Oberschenkel ( mehr als ein Esslöffel voll ) rausgekratzt und wegen Materialmangels dadurch der Oberschenkel genagelt.
Seit 2004 hat er schon mehrere Zyklen Taxotere hinter sich.
Schmerzen hat er immer noch an der Stelle und das Bein staucht es durch die vertikale Belastung und die langsam vor sich hin arbeitetnde "Restmetastase" langsam zusammen.
Prostatametastasen haben zwar neben der üblichen Lymphknotenmetastasierung ihre Lieblingsplätze wie die Knochen, können im Einzelfall aber sich auch in Lunge und Leber oder sonstwo einnisten.
(Mein Vater starb an Lebermetastasen).

Es gibt alles beim Prostatakrebs, sogar die Heilung mit einfacher HB bei Metastasierung.
Aber eben sehr selten.




> Mich würde auch sehr deine Einschätzung der Strahlentherapien von Dieterdo und die folgende, bescheidene HB interessieren.


Wie was greift, hängt davon ab was man hat.
Und seine Ausgangslage mit PSA knapp 20 und Gleason 4+5 ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit metastatisch.
Sehr wahrscheinlich hätte ihm eine zuerst begonnene Dreifache HB und dann nach Monaten eine Bestrahlung Lebenszeit gebracht.
Aber eben nur sehr wahrscheinlich.

In den 6 Jahren seit ich hier im Forum dabei bin, hat sich trotz bescheidener Erfolge mit Taxotere nichts an der Maxime geändert: Früh erkannt, Gefahr gebannt.
Und das bedeutet, dass immer noch die regelmässige PSA-Überwachung zur Trendbeobachtung die grösste Schutzfunktion ist.
Dass Männer mit Prostatakrebs bei zwei- oder gar dreistelligen PSA-Werten gegriffen werden, muss endlich mal der Vergangenheit angehören.
Im Rahmen der steigenden Lebenserwartung werden immer mehr Männer an und nicht mit Prostatakrebs sterben.

Die Aggressivität ist ein Maß für die Zellteilungsgeschwindigkeit in Verbindung mit dem Verhältnis Proliferation zu Apoptose.
Und beide nehmen im Regelfall mit dem Gleasongrad zu.

Da Prostatakrebszellen (neuroendokrine mal ausgeklammert) auch nicht das ewige Leben haben, kommt es darauf an wer überwiegt.
Meist ist es die Proliferation.
Wenn man da wissensmässig in die Tiefe gehen will, muss man sich solche Gene und Genprodukte wie p53, p27, bcl-2, Ki67 und Ploidie mit bestimmen lassen.
Wenn sich die Mengen der (gemessenen !) Zellprodukte nach unten bewegen, ist das sehr wahrscheinlich günstiger als umgekehrt.
Aber es sind eben alles nur indirekte Messmethoden.

Wenn man wirklich wissen will was los ist, müsste man alles unter dem Mikroskop haben.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Jetzt im Ernst, wo sitzen die Metastasen, in den wenig durchbluteten Knochen (Stütze) oder dem stark durchbluteten Knochenmark, ...


Hallo HansiB,

deine Fragen sind *hier*, *da* und *dort* beantwortet:




> Metastasen bösartiger Tumoren siedeln sich relativ häufig in Knochen an (Knochenmetastasen). Besonders Brust- und Prostatakrebs, aber auch Tumoren der Lunge, Niere und Schilddrüse sowie Lymphome können Knochenmetastasen bilden. Sie entstehen aus Tumorzellen, die meist über den Blutkreislauf im Körper gestreut wurden *und sich dann im Knochenmark angesiedelt haben. Erst durch das Metastasenwachstum im Knochenmark wird auch die umgebende Knochensubstanz angegriffen*.  Dies geschieht einerseits durch Druckschädigung; andererseits *geben die Tumorzellen Substanzen ab, die im Tumorbereich das natürliche Gleichgewicht zwischen Knochenaufbau und -abbau verändern und so die Knochensubstanz zerstören*. Meist lösen die Metastasen einen Knochenabbau aus, doch es gibt auch knochenaufbauende Metastasen.


Bei Prostatakrebs sind knochenaufbauende (osteoblastische bzw. osteosklerotische)  Skelettmetastasen  häufig, so auch in meinem Falle. Es soll aber auch Prostatapatienten geben, die osteolytische Metastasen aufweisen.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> *Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms*
> Nach wie vor bildet der Entzug von Testosteron die Grundlage für die Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms. Eine der unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen dieser Therapie ist der Verlust von Knochenmineralien und die damit verbundene Osteoporose. Dieser Verlust ist bei der Gabe von LHRH Analoga zwar geringer als bei der chirurgischen Kastration, einer japanischen Untersuchung zur Folge kann er jedoch bei gleichzeitiger Einnahme von Vitamin D weiter gesenkt werden. Überraschend gute Ergebnisse hatte bei Prostatakarzinompatienten mit Knochenmetastasen eine kombinierte Behandlung mit Strontium 89 und maximaler Androgenblockade.* 30,6%* der Patienten sprachen auf diese Behandlung an, während dies bei alleiniger hormoneller Behandlung lediglich bei *6,6%* der Fall ist. Die Nebenwirkungen sind hierbei wesentlich geringer als zum Beispiel bei der Gabe von Chemotherapeutika.


Na ja, die Veröffentlichung ist nun wirklich Asbach Uralt aus Zeiten vor Taxotere. Man sollte die Begriffe "Chemotherapie" oder "Chemotherapeutika" unter Strafandrohung verbieten. Es gibt in der Zwischenzeit alle möglichen Medikamente mit höchst unterschiedlichen Wirkprofilen und Nebenwirkungen, die alle unter dem Oberbegriff Zytostatika laufen. Bei Prostatakrebs hat sich in erster Linie Taxotere als wirksam und lebensverlängernd erwiesen.

Die oben genannten Prozentzahlen vermag ich nicht zu interpretieren. Definitiv ist es so, dass unter antiandrogener Behandlung nicht nur bei 6,6%, sondern bei den meisten PK-Patienten die Krankheitssymptome zumindest zeitlich befristet zurückgehen. In wieweit es auch das Leben verlängert ist aus meiner Sicht etwas unklar. Hast du Zahlen, KudwigS? 

Strontium 89 wird in erster Linie zur Schmerztherapie eingesetzt und ist dort wirksam. Das Leben verlängert es wohl definitiv nicht. Im Gegenteil, es schädigt das blutbildende System im Knochenmark.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> In den 6 Jahren seit ich hier im Forum dabei bin, hat sich trotz bescheidener Erfolge mit Taxotere nichts an der Maxime geändert: Früh erkannt, Gefahr gebannt.
> Und das bedeutet, dass immer noch die regelmässige PSA-Überwachung zur Trendbeobachtung die grösste Schutzfunktion ist.
> Dass Männer mit Prostatakrebs bei zwei- oder gar dreistelligen PSA-Werten gegriffen werden, muss endlich mal der Vergangenheit angehören.
> Im Rahmen der steigenden Lebenserwartung werden immer mehr Männer an und nicht mit Prostatakrebs sterben.


Wobei wir nach wie vor das Problem haben, dass uns die Möglichkeit der PSA-Bestimmung in den letzen 20 Jahren vor allen Dingen eine höhere Inzidenz bei Prostatakrebs gebracht hat. Die Mortalität ist, wenn überhaupt, nur wenig zurück gegangen.

WW

----------


## LudwigS

> Hast du Zahlen, LudwigS?


Zahlen habe ich keine, aber dass man sich in Australien  2006 immer noch standhaft weigert, Taxotere zu bezahlen, hat sicher auch was mit dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis von Taxotere zu tun, obwohl Sanovi-Aventis meint, dass es gar nicht mehr so sehr teuer wie vor Jahren sei.
So wie es im nachfolgenden Statement von Sanofi aussieht, ändert sich an der Sachlage in Australien vor 2008 nichts.

http://www.sanofi-aventis.com.au/liv...314F96B70B.pdf

Manch einer hier kann da froh sein, das deutsche Gesundheitssytem trotz allem Verbesserungbedarfes als Partner zu haben.




> Wobei wir nach wie vor das Problem haben, dass uns die Möglichkeit der PSA-Bestimmung in den letzen 20 Jahren vor allen Dingen eine höhere Inzidenz bei Prostatakrebs gebracht hat. Die Mortalität ist, wenn überhaupt, nur wenig zurück gegangen.


Das kann man aus der Seite der 20% betrachten, die beim Urologen waren, aber auch von der Seite der 80%, die im Leben nie einen Urologen gesehen oder einen PSA-Test gemacht haben. 
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele zwischen 70 und 80 abgemagert verstorben sind und dann akutes Herzversagen im Totenschein stehen hatten.
Wenn in den letzten 20 Jahren ab 40 halbjährliches PSA-Screening Pflicht gewesen wäre, bräuchtest du jetzt nicht so zu wirbeln, und hättest nur 20 % der Kosten verursacht, wobei Geld nur ein Faktor ist.
Uwe Klaskalla, Richi123 (52J), Wil de Jong, Uwe Peters, Wolfgang Wendekamm, Dieter Dominik (57) und eine Reihe anderer hier könnten theoretisch alle noch leben.
Das Fazit aus meinen 6 Jahren hier in der PK-Szene im Hinblick auf die therapeutischen Möglichkeiten der nächsten 20 Jahre ist:
Mein Sohn (37) fängt zwecks Früherkennung an PSA zu messen.
Denn das wird auch die nächsten 10 Jahre der Dreipunktgurt beim Prostatakrebs bleiben.
Der gesamte "Fortschritt" der letzten 6 Jahre war, dass man Taxotere nach langem Ringen was es denn bringe, für PK zugelassen hat und in Deutschland auch finanziert wird.

Wenn Frauen einen Blutwert hätten, mit dem sie Jahre vor dem Tastbefund (den man auch verschlafen kann) einen Hinweis auf sich anbahnendes Unheil in der Brust erhalten würden - sie hätten dem Entdecker dieses Blutwertes ein Denkmal gesetzt.
Bei Tumoren unter 1 cm Durchmesser genügt das ganz kleine Skalpell.
Mit Hormonen und Chemo wäre kein Geschäft zu machen, von deren Erfolg im Vergleich zum Skalpell ganz zu schweigen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## WinfriedW

> Zahlen habe ich keine, aber dass man sich in Australien 2006 immer noch standhaft weigert, Taxotere zu bezahlen, hat sicher auch was mit dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis von Taxotere zu tun, obwohl Sanovi-Aventis meint, dass es gar nicht mehr so sehr teuer wie vor Jahren sei. ...


Eine Infusion mit 150mg Taxotere kostet ca 1.700 Euro!
Eine Infusion mit 800mg Avastin kostet ca. 3.200 Euro!
Ein Profact 3-Monatsimplantat kostet ca 520 Euro!
4 mg Zometa kosten ca. 360 Euro!

Ich finde die Preise unglaublich. Natürlich sind die Entwicklungskosten dieser Medikamente sehr hoch, aber ein ganz großes Problem sehe ich darin, dass in der Arzneimittelbrange die Markwirtschaft außer Kraft gesetzt ist. Es gibt keinen echten Wettbewerb, schon gar nicht im deutschen Kassensystem. Letztendlich führt das dazu, dass den Patienten helfende Therapien und Medikamente aus Kostengründen verwehrt werden.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich danke euch für den umfangreichen Lesestoff und werde ihn mir zu Gemüte führen, bei einem HansiB Müsli. Werde aber weiter bohren wenn erforderlich. Heute abend werde ich mir einen Chemovortrag anhören (den xten), keiner hat mich bisher überzeugt.

Euch alles Gute, ihr seid doch richtige Freunde, ich danke euch!

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Heute abend werde ich mir einen Chemovortrag anhören (den xten), *keiner hat mich bisher überzeugt.*


Nun ist es so, dass mir von professoraler Seite empfohlen wurde, frühzeitig mit Taxotere zu beginnen, weil eine längerfristige Tumorkontrolle durch alleinige Hormondeprivation nicht zu erwarten ist.  Grundsätzlich gilt dieser Rat auch für dich.

Andererseits gibt es mit Taxotere bei PK nicht wirklich umfassende Erfahrungen. Die Datenbasis ist dünn. Ich rede ja mit allen möglichen Leuten und stelle am Ende fest, dass der eine dies und der andere jenes meint, aber wirklich sicher wissen tun die alle nichts.

Ungeklärt ist z. B. die Frage, ob es unter Taxotere vorteilhaft ist, das Testosteron auf Kastrationsniveau zu halten. Der eine meint ja und der andere das Gegenteil. Ich habe mich nun entschieden, Profact unter strenger PSA- und Testosteronkontrolle vorerst abzusetzen. Es gibt Leute, die der Meinung sind, wenn man die antiandrogene Therapie im Sinne einer intermitierenden Strategie eine Weile unterbricht, sie danach wieder besser funktioniert. Gesicherte Zahlen gibt es nicht.

Dann gibt's hier *eine Studie*, die Taxotere als Dauertherapie mit Taxotere intermitierend vergleicht. Auf die Idee käme ich nun gar nicht, Taxotere bis zum Ableben kontinuierlich fortzusetzen. Irgendwann muss auch den Haaren ihre Chance geben.

In deinem Falle scheint die Hormonblockade wirklich gut zu funktionieren. Da bist du in einer glücklichen Situation. Tatsächlich bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob du mit Taxotere bisher besser gefahren wärst. Klar ist aber auch, dass du deine ganz individuellen Erfahrungen machst, die sich nicht so ohne weiteres verallgemeinern lassen. Außerdem kann sich auch bei dir das Blatt sehr schnell wenden.

Wenn du mit stramm steigenden PSA-Werten konfrontiert wärst, dann würden dich die Chemovorträge mehr überzeugen.

Frage doch mal, *nachdem du der Meinung bist*, meine einfache Taxoterechemo ohne zusätzliche Medikamente sei unzureichend, den Chemo-Fuzzy heute Abend, mit welchen Medikamenten er die Therapie vervollständigen würde, aber bitte ganz konkret. Ich höre immer, was man alles machen könnte. Wenn du die Leute versuchst darauf festzunageln, dann machen sie einen Rückzieher. Also Frage: Was würde der Fuzzy in seiner Praxis veranstalten, was ist davon privat zu bezahlen und in wieweit wäre er bereit sich mit der Kasse zu streiten.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Oh Winfried,

Jetzt verstehe ich deinen Ärger mit den Privaten. Ein Zuhörer, älterer PKler, wollte Patient des Krankenhauses werden und fragte nach einer PSA Messung. "Sind Sie Privatpatient war die Frage der vortragenden, netten Oberärztin für Hämatologie, Onkologie und Immunologie. Wir haben keine Kassenzulassung (ich glaube politisch gewollt), Beratung nach Überweisung ist möglich". Das habe ich noch nie erlebt, betrifft mich auch nicht 
mit meiner bescheidenen Therapie.
Jetzt zum Vortrag; man konnte zu jeder Zeit Fragen stellen. Erklärung über Zellteilung, Nebenwirkungen der Chemo und Verhalten von Patienten, leider keine Wirkungen (zu wenig Zeit in 2 Stunden).
Auf meine Frage, ob rauchen während der Chemo untersagt wird, war die Antwort: "Das geht nicht, Chemo bei Rauchern hat auch Erfolg. Krebskranke sollten sowieso nicht rauchen" (und sich voll giften). Am Krankenhausausgang stand eine alte, osteoporöse, rauchende Patientin, wie von dir beschrieben (erst die 2. Zigarette). Testosteronentzug unter Chemo, meist wirkt die HB sowieso nicht mehr, Entzug kann positiv wirken (kennen wir schon). Kein Vit. C hoch dosiert (ich bin anderer Meinung). Ein Lungenkrebs hinter mir hat gute Erfahrungen damit. Bei den meisten anderen Krebsen nur eine Chemo. Bei Taxotere 2 oder mehr möglich (na, dann alles Gute). Zusatzwirkstoffe wie Avastin, Thalidomid oder Calcitrol kennt sie nicht (zu speziell). Sie ist für viele Krebse zuständig. Ich hatte gemeint für dich Celebrex, Thalidomid, evtl. Vit. C hochdosiert, du hast es selbst beantwortet. Sie hat gar nicht gemerkt, daß ich kein Freund der Chemo bin, so brav war ich. Das Interesse der SHGs vorort war enttäuschend, wir waren nur zu zweit. 
Auf meine Frage, ob sie mir eine Chemo empfehlen würde auch im Zwiegespräch meinte sie nein, solange die HB zu wirken scheint und keine Schmerzen wieder kommen.
Noch was zum PSA Frager, nach 2 Jahren Bestrahlung, jetzt Orientierungslosigkeit, manchmal z.B auf dem Zebrasteifen (Nebenwirkung?).
Bei Studien werden angeblich korpulente aussortiert, um die Ergebnisse zu schönen (nur meine Interpretation). Lymphknoten werden entfernt, um zu schauen ob befallen, ohne Rücksicht auf Nebenwirkungen und Spätfolgen. Assistenzärzte scheinen da zu üben (nicht nur meine Meinung). Insgesamt ein gelungener Abend. 
Leider war für dich nicht mehr zu holen, ich werde dran bleiben es kommt noch vieles.

Gruss Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

er steigt doch, wenigstens etwas was noch steigt, hat sich ja schon bald verdreifacht. Dann darf ich ja nicht manipulieren, sonst heisst es wieder es gibt Krebse, die kein PSA mehr produzieren. Bis PSA 740, ist ein weiter Weg, du hast ja bis zu deinem aPSA auch nocht viel Zeit. OK wärs nicht ein Paar Jahre Ruhestand sollten schon noch drin sein.

Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Bis PSA 740, ist ein weiter Weg, du hast ja bis zu deinem aPSA auch nocht viel Zeit. ...


Na ja, bei einer PSAVZ von 3 Wo. ist man ganz schnell bei PSA=240ng/ml und 4 Wochen später auch bei PSA=740ng/ml. Uns unterscheiden 4 Wochen.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Ich höre mein niederer PSa wär mein Problem, jetzt ist es der Steigende.

Nur ist bei mir noch alles möglich, auch vieles alternative vor der Chemo. Ihr solltet euch mal um euer eigenes Befinden sorge machen, mit niedrigem HB, Atembeschwerden und Müdigkeit, Geschmacksproblemen, recht hohem Knochen AP trotz Chemo und mit Zometa, vermutlich schlechten Leberwerten, Schmerzfreiheit nur unter Chemo (wie lange?), Neuropathie kenne ich auch (5. Lendenwirbel), eine Menge Medikamente gegen die Nebenwirkung und dann wieder gegen die Nebenwirkung der Nebenwirkung und Schönung der Werte, hoher Blutdruck u.v.m.

Hans

----------


## LudwigS

> Du musst deshalb keine Komplexe haben, LudwigS, wir sind ja großzügig. Ich bin extra deshalb ins andere Lager gewechselt, damit die Bayern nicht auch noch für meine Harz IV-Leistungen aufkommen müssen. Komm zu uns, Ludwig, wir finden für dich auch noch einen Job.
>  #######
> Fakt ist, dass der Mauerfall in so kurzem Zeitraum die größe Völkerwanderung der Menschengeschichte ausgelöst hat. Ohne Sächsischkenntnisse kommst du hier in Franken nicht mehr weiter.


Naja, geringfügige Komplexe habe ich schon, da ich der einzige in meiner Familie - einschliesslich erwachsener Kinder und Schwiegerkinder - bin, der von Transferleistungen (Rente) lebt.
Meine Frau powert schon 40 Jahre durch, hat sich nach dem 2. Kind allerdings mal ein halbes Jahr Pause gegönnt.
Da mich meine Frau und meine Kinder mit ihren Rentenbeiträgen halbwegs ernähren, suche ich keinen Job und schreibe lieber hier paar Beiträge.

Ausserdem wüsste ich gar nicht wohin ich bei dir müsste.

In der Wittenauer U-Bahn saß ich schon, musste aber Hermannplatz an der Hasenheide aussteigen, da Kahmann mir paar Seeds reinmachen wollte.

Und in der Gegend Steigerwald/Frankenhöhe gehe ich lieber wandern, esse bei Christine in Unterntief bei Bad Windsheim eines ihrer legendären Schnitzel und trainiere das in der Windsheimer Therme wieder ab.

Und was die Völkerwanderung anbetrifft - die 12 Millionen aus den Gebieten des "richtigen" Ostens waren auch nicht ohne.

Ach so, fast hätte ich es vergessen, Berlin war auch schon geteilt nicht allein lebensfähig, für den Westteil kam das Geld in Säcken, für den Ostteil hat man die Säcke zum Arbeiten nach Berlin geschickt.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... an der Hasenheide aussteigen, ...


Genau, Hasenheide, daran dachte Reinardo, als er vom Hundekot schrieb.




> ... und trainiere das in der Windsheimer Therme wieder ab. ...


Nun übertreibst du aber! Da gibt's doch nur Plantschbecken, schwimmen kann man dort nicht wirklich. Habt ihr eigentlich keine eigene Therme? 

Ich war kürzlich auch dort. Da hat man mir in der Sauna die Badehose geklaut. Das war bestimmt auch ein Ossi, oder was meinst du? Jedenfalls bin ich dafür, dass wir Bayern hier die Grenzen des Freistaats wieder dicht machen  :eek!: .

Gruss Winfried

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Hansi,

da du die bei mir durch Taxotere-Chemo aufgetretenen Negativwirken hier in der Plauderecke recht abgehoben zitierst, habe ich erstmals (Verzeihung !) in deine PK-Historie geschaut und wundere mich nun doch sehr, dass du scheinbar glaubst, durch (unzulässig verkürzt) Reformhausernährung und eine Schmalspurtherapie deinen recht aggressiven Untermieter mittelfristig oder sogar langfristig im Griff behalten zu können.
Im 2. und 3. Jahr nach Erstbefund (12/99) hatte ich auch noch recht beruhigende Tumormarker-Werte, doch das änderte sich dann leider bald. Bei dir muss das nicht so sein, aber . !

Ich freue mich mit dir über deinen z. Z. niedrigen PSA-Wert und wünsche dir natürlich sehr, dass das so bleibt.
Dass es bei mir trotz Reformhausernährung und zurückliegend scharfen Therapien alsbald wieder recht negativ aussehen wird, weiß ich. Im siebten Jahr nach Erstdiagnose ist das bei einem GS 9 nun mal so oder häufig noch schlechter.
Aber vielleicht hast du ja einen Therapierat für mich, der sowohl mich, wie auch meinen Untermieter beeindruckt. Das wäre toll !
Meine Leberwerte sind übrigens mustergültig. Vielleicht liegt das auch nur daran, dass mir der Rotwein nicht mehr so schmeckt. Aber das wird ganz sicher kurzfristig wieder besser.

Grüße und alles Gute

Siegbert

----------


## RalfDm

Ich habe diesen thread gelöscht, er war nicht mehr zu tolerieren.

Ralf

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich habe diesen thread gelöscht, er war nicht mehr zu tolerieren.
> 
> Ralf


Wegen mir? Oder wegen wem? Ist noch etwas Schlimmes nach mir passiert?

WW

----------

